

The Federal Government Wants You (And Your App Ideas) - quizbiz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/17/the-federal-government-wants-you-and-your-app-ideas/

======
quizbiz
I wonder if an App for something like voting would be good or bad. But an app
that would make it more convenient to submit feedback to my local
representative would be interesting. How about an app where my local
representatives could poll me?

